# You Nodak boys ever get any of these????



## NEgoosebuster (Sep 23, 2003)

We had a once in a lifetime shoot on Friday- 4 Egyptians are on their way to a taxidermist...


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

How'd you manage to get into those things?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

WOW!!!! Nice Pic guys! I have never seen one in my life? To actually shoot some is once in a life-time stuff!!
Did you guys know they were out there or did they just show up on you guys?

Congrates!


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Very neat birds! Were they shot in Nebraska? That would be something to see!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NEgoosebuster said:


> We had a once in a lifetime shoot on Friday- 4 Egyptians are on their way to a taxidermist...


I'd say! Never seen one in real life.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lets hear the "rest of the story", very cool.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

The local news here ran a story last Friday about four Egyptian geese missing from the Omaha zoo. Just kidding, of course!!!

That is too cool!! Congrats!! :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Nice work. That's pretty cool. :bowdown:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

WOW!!! You are some lucky guys!!!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

those will look sweet on the wall. congrats


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

The poor guy in the middle


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Anybody hazard a guess how they wound up there? Blown way, way off by some storm? About 20 years ago I worked on the Hudson River in New Jersey and saw one. We had to look it up in a bird book. Just assumed that it had escaped from some zoo or something.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I never even noticed the guy in the middle, that is funny!!!!!!


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

HOW RARE ARE THESE EGYPTIAN GEESE AND HOW IN THE WORLD DID THEY END UP THERE.

_____________________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't know but I would shoot them. :sniper:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

They are farm raised all over down here in Brasky.....


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

So those guys shot farm geese :lol:

____________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Farm geese or not, if I shot one in the wild it'd be pretty tough not to put one on the wall. How'd a guy know where it came from?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Hey...If it few into the decoys I would have shot it. It was wild enough to fly. Then it would be up on the wall.


----------



## NEgoosebuster (Sep 23, 2003)

Could have been escaped farm geese, may have been offspring from some that got out a couple generations ago, may have been blown off course from Africa- no way of knowing. They were not shot in a fence, they were not shot anywhere near a game farm, they were shot on a large body of water under completely fair chase circumstances. I know alot of people who raise Nene's or Emperor's, but I haven't seen or heard of anyone shooting any of those birds. All four of them suckers are headed to the taxidermist. 8)


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Because of you homewreckers an innocent famer in Nebraska will now go hungry for this month. It's a sad sad story! I once had some hunters shoot my farm ducks as they were crossing the road. I panicked, I had a wife and kids to feed and no animals to do it. My last cow was hit by a combine a week earlier. Luckily My little boy shot a squirrel and a rabbit. It was enough to get us by until i could get some more farm animals.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Atleast you guys blow the right calls, as i see the sticker in the upper right corner of the trailer. TEAM STRAITMEAT BABY!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't think I would have gotten into that picture if I was the guy in the middle. Everytime that pic gets shown he'd have to hang his head! LOL :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> Because of you homewreckers an innocent famer in Nebraska will now go hungry for this month. It's a sad sad story! I once had some hunters shoot my farm ducks as they were crossing the road. I panicked, I had a wife and kids to feed and no animals to do it. My last cow was hit by a combine a week earlier. Luckily My little boy shot a squirrel and a rabbit. It was enough to get us by until i could get some more farm animals.


I' trying to decide if you are serious or not.... :-?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Is there more to this story? What were they flying with? Were there more in the flock? Did you know what they were before you shot?


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

My good friend Drew, It was hard for me to come forward with this, and yes it is a litttle embarrasing. But Thats what Team SWATY brothers are for. We help eachother through the hard times. 
Your good friend, Steven James Shotenheimer


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

If you are serious I would be willing to help you out....but I think that you are just trying to knock us so just let me know....


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

What does S.W.A.T stand for? I cant really see the words under the name.

__________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Supreme Waterfowl Action Team, it is just basically a hunting group that we made up so people on Nodak could make fun of us


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah i see that is pretty cool though. My group of regular hunters were trying to think of a name but then we realized we didnt have a trailor so we couldnt display our name.

__________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Bear Im no longer part of your group, I am now trying to get initiated with Team SWAT, were gonna take the world by storm.

Supreme Waterfowl Action Team 
Team S.W.A.T.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

SWEET!! You just need to get the name right, it is The SWAT....not team SWAT...that is what the T stands for... 8)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

wow, this thread has officially derailed.


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah and its all because of segul haha. There is a new cool team thread on open forum i think. Ya'll should check it out.

__________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

yeah I was just thinking about that sorry, my bad...


----------

